# White EEHM/Blue/Green/Red HMEE



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

just got this pair to spawn after 6 hours of wrapping with not eggs the female decide to start dropping. tomorrow they hatch/ dad is a thai pure white EEHM and moms a Green/red EEHM (under different light she look blue/green) there in a 10g tank with live plants IAL and a foam cup. heres mom and dad












dad i cant get a pic of but i will try soon and i will add a spawning video of them.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Picture not working :c


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't wait to see the video and working pictures!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

welp if a mod can delete this log the dad eat all the eggs. i will have a new spawn log in a few weeks.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck! Maybe the eggs were infertile.


----------

